# I forgot about my homework!



## ItalySophie

How do i say: I forgot about my homework!


----------



## DotterKat

_Nakalimutan ko ang aking *takdang aralin*!_ (I forgot my* homework*!)

Or, more accurately _Nakalimutan kong gawin ang aking takdang aralin!_ (I forgot to do my homework!)


----------



## mataripis

nakaligtaan ko ang aking gawain/gagawin!


----------



## puny_god

If you forgot to do your homework: Nalimutan kong gawin ang aking takdang aralin!
If you did it but forgot to bring it to school: Nalimutan kong dalhin ang aking takdang aralin
Nalimutan ko sa bahay ang aking takdang aralin > this one literally means I left my homework at home.


----------



## deathblader009

puny_god said:


> If you forgot to do your homework: Nalimutan kong gawin ang aking takdang aralin!
> If you did it but forgot to bring it to school: Nalimutan kong dalhin ang aking takdang aralin
> Nalimutan ko sa bahay ang aking takdang aralin > this one literally means I left my homework at home.


You can use this if you wanted to sound formal but if you wanted to say it formally, you can say: Nakalimutan ko ang assignment ko!

Informal Filipino consists of mostly Filipino and a few English words, so don't hesitate to speak in all-Filipino since most people here in our country doesn't speak all-Filipino like in the sentence: "Natapos [Tapos] mo na ba ang project natin?" (Are you already finished with our project?)


----------



## françanglish

I agree with deathblader009. *Nakalimutan ko ang assignment ko* sounds more natural. Note that this is part of the evolving Fiipino language which is relatively new. Saying, "nakalimutan ko ang aking takdang-aralin," these days would sollicit odd stares towards your direction. It would be like roughly saying "Please do have a seat on the chesterfield," when most people in Canada just say "Please have a seat (on the couch)," or "Sit on the couch."

Takdang-aralin is Tagalog.
Assignment is Filipino borrowed from English.


----------



## likeimglowinginthedark

françanglish said:


> I agree with deathblader009. *Nakalimutan ko ang assignment ko* sounds more natural. Note that this is part of the evolving Fiipino language which is relatively new. Saying, "nakalimutan ko ang aking takdang-aralin," these days would sollicit odd stares towards your direction. It would be like roughly saying "Please do have a seat on the chesterfield," when most people in Canada just say "Please have a seat (on the couch)," or "Sit on the couch."
> 
> Takdang-aralin is Tagalog.
> Assignment is Filipino borrowed from English.



_Nakalimutan ko ang homework ko_ sounds more natural IMO.


----------



## Bunso

"Nalimutan kong tungkol ang aking takdang aralin"  Seems the closest direct translation (keeping it all Tagalog not Tag-lish) because to me the sentence has the word about in it i.e. forgot about my howework. It seems to me rather than forgetting to completed homework back at the house.  I really did like that several variations were explained by the forum members as well as best way to express the idea and not draw stares from classmates.


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Nakalimutan ko ang assignment ko! is the most natural way to say that.


----------



## latchiloya

ItalySophie said:


> How do i say: I forgot about my homework!



_"I forgot my homework!"_ is equivalent to "_nakalimutan ko ang aking takdang-aralin!"_.(verbatim translation except the addition of the determiner _"ang"_)

*Note: *but then again, be mindful of the word "_about_" which certainly makes a difference in the denotation of the sentence.

_"I forgot about my homework!"_ is therefor equivalent to _"nakalimutan ko ang tungkol sa aking takdang aralin!"^^_


----------



## mataripis

Hindi ba ang homework ay gawaing bahay? Kaya ang dapat ay - nakalimutan ko ang patungkol sa gawaing bahay.


----------



## latchiloya

mataripis said:


> Hindi ba ang homework ay gawaing bahay? Kaya ang dapat ay - nakalimutan ko ang patungkol sa gawaing bahay.



_takdang-aralin_ has been the equivalent of _homework _with the context given.
gawaing-bahay would be a verbatim.^^


----------

